# Clienten zu Win2003 Domäne hinzufügen... nur wie



## josDesign (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe ien Heimnetzwerk mit ein paar Computer auf denen WinXP Pro läuft.

bis jetzt hatte ich nur Arbeitsgruppe und keine Domäne.. bin also newbie...


Folgender Sachverhalt:

Derzeit laufen 6 WinXp Pro SP1 Rechner im Netzwerk über einen Switch.

Nun habe ich zwei weitere Rechner bekommen.
Auf den einen habe ich Win2003EnterpriseServer draufgspielt, und auf den anderen WinXP Pro SP1.


Am Server habe ich Norton AntiVirus Corporate installiert, und es funktioniert.

Desweiteren habe ich einen Drucker installiert/ einen Domänencontroller mittels Assistent erstellt (also auch DNS) "local.lan"


Im zweiten sind lauter SCSIplatten drinnen... also nene ich den WinXP Rechner "scsi" ihn benutze ich als Fileserver.

Diesen Computer habe ich mal in die Domäne gegeben. Der Computer wurde automatisch dem Active Directory hinzugefügt. Den User musste ich selber im Active Directory hinzufügen.
Dann habe ich mich angemeldet am SCSI Computer und alles passt.


Nur wie mache ich das jetzt am besten mit den anderen Computern im Netz....

Ich möchte weiterhin alle Rechte am Clienten haben. und jeder Benutzer soll sich an jedem Computer anmelden können.

Nur wie mache ich das am besten, damit ich auch einen Speicherplatz am Server, bzw. Fileserver  zugewiesen bekomme für jeden Benutzer?

Kann mir da jemand sagen wie ich am besten vorgehe....


  bin verzweifelt...

mfg
josdesign


----------



## tuxracer (30. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Du die Rechner der Domäne hinzufügst, bleiben die lokalen Rechte zum grössten Teil eigentlich die selben.

Das heisst Du fügst einfach alle Rechner der Domäne hinzu, indem Du unter rechtslklick auf Arbeitsplatz/ Eigenschaften /Netzwerkidentifikation/Eigenschgaften
unten änderst von Arbeitsgruppe nach Domäne.

Meines wissens sollte dann bei der nächsten Anmeldung in der Domäne, automatisch auf dem Server ein Profil mit dem Benutzer erstellt werden.(wird aber erst mit der Abmeldung sichtbar)

Zudem ist es meines Wissens immer noch möglich, alle lokal vorhandenen Benutzer , auch weiterhin lokal anzumelden.

Wenn Du nun Plattenplatz pro Benutzer mit einem eigenen verzeichnis haben möchtest, musst Du nur auf dem Server für jeden Benutzer ein Verzeichnis erstellen, welches Du dann  auch per Anmeldescript dem Benutzer mit der Anmeldung zur verfügung stellen kannst. (um den Platz vür das Verzeichnis zu reservieren, musst Du auf dem Server rechtsklick auf das Laufwerk, wo die reservierung sein soll machen, Eigenschaften /Kontingente, und dort für jeden Benutzer, der eine Einschränkung erhalten soll, ein Kontingent festlegen.


----------



## josDesign (30. Oktober 2003)

Danke aber ich bin ein Domain-Newbie.. und kenn mich nicht aus mit Anmedleskripts...

gibts die zum downbloaden

Und muss ich bei Eigenschaften von Benutzer nur den Profilpfad einstellen oder auch den Basisordner....? Was ist was?


mg
jos


----------



## tuxracer (30. Oktober 2003)

dieses script enthält nur eine Zeile

net use x: \\Servername\Freigabename des Ordners persistent:no

als Beispiel wenn Dein Server SRV1 heisst und Dein Netzlaufwerk Q sein soll, und Deine Freigabe der Benutzer der angemeldet ist sein soll
net use Q: \\SRV1\%username%

%username% ist eine Systemvariable, die immer den aktuell angemeldeten Benutzernamen enthält, und somit bekommt jeder Benutzer immer direkt in sein eigenes Verzeichnis.

Damit das Script aufgerufen wird, muss es in der Benutzerverwaltung, auf dem Server eingetragen sein, wie das geht, weiss ich aber nicht mehr auswendig.

Ansonsten leih Dir nach möglichkeit, von jemandem das Buch Windows 2000 Server MCSE Prüfungsvorbereitungen, von Markt und Technik.

Da ist so ziemlich alles Schritt für Schritt erklärt


----------

